# CAU planted tanks!!!! (seizure warning)



## tko187 (16 Jul 2008)

Im sorry if these have already been posted but i had to share this. I hope you all enjoy.






















One of my favs!!

























































Thanks for looking, again apologies if any of these have been posted.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jul 2008)

Yes, those guys are something else.  The photography is a big part to their impact too.

BTW did you get permission to post their photos here?  I doubt very much they'd mind but it's common courtesy.


----------



## tko187 (16 Jul 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Yes, those guys are something else.
> 
> Did you get permission to post their photos here?


 
Nope, i never thought of that? I seen these on lots of different sites just figured it would be ok, i dont think they would mind the exposure, but if there is a problem i shall remove them. Im sorry never thought about that before posting. Just wanted everyone to see.  Thanks.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Jul 2008)

Is there a website with further information on these?


----------



## George Farmer (16 Jul 2008)

tko187 said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries.  I'm sure if you posted a link then that would suffice.


----------



## tko187 (16 Jul 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Is there a website with further information on these?



There is a website but im afraid its in  vietnamese  will try and post a link if i can find.


----------



## Garuf (16 Jul 2008)

look around on the right hand side and you'll see "en" on a green tab, click it.


----------



## tko187 (16 Jul 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> look around on the right hand side and you'll see "en" on a green tab, click it.



Thanks, more reading!!!

Heres the link guys

www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_c ... &Itemid=38


----------



## TDI-line (16 Jul 2008)

Some stunning tanks there, i also like the lovely titles for each one also.

I think mine would be called "Dan, your dinner is in the oven again!"


----------



## spaldingaquatics (16 Jul 2008)

They're all great, 'fairy valley' and 'island of glory' are the best for me


----------



## Spider Pig (16 Jul 2008)

Really inspirational. Seem to take aspects of different schools and merge them beautifully. Have to say that these are my favourite styles, preferring them to nature style alone. They are actually from Hong kong. If you visit the aquarium shops there quite a few have big displays like this- really impressive to see in the flesh.


----------



## passerby* (16 Jul 2008)

Sense of scale is lost with in these tanks, you can only really determine the size of the tank through looking at the fish , I think thatâ€™s such a strong point for any planted tank.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2008)

Really amazing scapes, and to do this you also need to visualize the plants when they mature, something I am not familiar with yet, that why I am growing as many plants I can to learn their behaviour, how they grow, how fast they grow and what they looks like when matured. Maybe one day I can do something similar to some of these (I can dream   )


----------



## John Starkey (17 Jul 2008)

Hi All,the web address is http://www.cau-aqua.net you can change to english mode,regards john


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Jul 2008)

a gold mine of info, its in my faves already  good find.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Really amazing scapes, and to do this you also need to visualize the plants when they mature, something I am not familiar with yet



my problem too LD, but we'll learn


----------

